# Man oggi



## Tebe (15 Agosto 2013)

Sono arrivata. 
Sandalo alto. Maglietta aderente. Jeans appena sopra il ginocchio. A vita bassa. pancia scoperta.
Mi ha sorriso. Era in chiaro. Sportivo. Maniche della camicia arrotolate. la sua peluria bionda.
-Ciao Man.-
-Ciao Splendore. Puoi guardare nella tua agenda se posso baciarti?-
Porta aperta. Pupillo con cui avevo scambiato due chiacchiere. Poca gente davverggi non c'era quasi nessuno al piano mannaro. Nemmeno Gelmy.
E l'altra sua iena assistente.
-Davvero rimaniamo soli tra poco? soli soli?- ho civettato pensando.
_ma non sono arrabbiata con lui? ma lui non è arrabbiato con me?_
Poi mi ha abbracciato, ho mandato a fankulo i pensieri e mi sono lasciata stringere. E baciare sulle guance.
_mmmhhhhh. E mmmmmhhhhh_ global.
Che buon odore che ha. Fuma ancora. L'ho sentito nitido, ma in sottofondo. Un aroma maschio lontano. Avrei voluto azzannargli la giugulare.
Bava alla bocca. Salivazione a mille. Acquolina in bocca.
Una cannibale di mannari proprio.
Mi sono contenuta. Non ero sicura di come avrebbe potuto andare. 
Qualcuno è entrato nell'ufficio.
E' tornato alla scrivania facendomi cenno di sedere.
Ha firmato qualche foglio. Ha risposto a qualche telefonata. Poi sempre più silenzio.
-Buona serata dottore...noi andiamo...-
Lui ha sorriso al tipo (che non ho mai visto) ed ha annuito.
Poi ha sorriso a me sbirciando il monitor della telecamera.
E si. man ha la telecamera in ufficio. Di tutto il piano. Si lo so. Inquietante. E Pupillo ne ha una piazzata in testa praticamente. 
-Allora tebe...Perchè.-
Sguardo sottile. Un mezzo sorrisetto sarcastico.
Ho fatto subito flap flap ma intanto sentivo che...che...
Me lo sarei fatto. Così. Su due piedi.
-Perchè no.- ho risposto alzandomi -Siamo soli soli?-
-Si.-
E si alzato. Mi ha presa e ha cominciato a baciarmi. A mettermi mani dappertutto. Mi ha slacciata i pantaloni e.
Si è fermato. -Non possiamo. Dobbiamo accontentarci.-
Io che fono ad uns econdo prima avevo la sua mano nella guest e la mia dentro le sue mutande a saggiare uccelli, dio grazie, duri come il marmo...
-He?- ho detto mollando subito il pipino.
Lui ha continuato a baciarmi. Gemendo. Totalmente immerso in me, nella mia patata, nella mia bocca. 
-Anche altri hanno le chiavi e possono tornare indietro...e li fuori c'è la telecamera. Non riesco a fare altro ma era troppo tempo che...-
-Stai scherzando. Accontentarci?- l'ho allontanato un po'.
Lui niente. Addosso. -Non si può fare Tebe, come si fa.-
Come. Si. Fa?
-Come si fa? Si fa così Man.-
E la pornodova che è in me, oltre alla traviatrice di fedeli, è uscita.
Mi sono girata. Ho appoggiato una mano sulla libreria bassa. Con l'altra ho abbassato completamente i pantaloni. E quando ho finito l'ho preso.
-No.- mi ha detto.
Ma poi. E' stato subito si. Un si liberatorio.
Ed è stato bello accogliere di nuovo Man.
Sentirlo dietro sospirare di piacere, compeltamente estraneo.
E dopo circa 15 secondi.
-Cazzo tebe cazzo. Sto per....-

Ed è venuto.
E mi ha stretta in quella posizione come dire, non proprio elegante ecco, continuando a chiedere scusa e scusa e scusa.

E alla luce di tutto quello che è successo in questi giorni.
Questo precox, l'ho sentito un gran bel complimento.

Perchè ci sono precox e precox. Mica sono tutte uguali.
E comunque no. La seconda (o prima per i cattivi) non c'è stata.
Troppo rischioso.


----------



## Eliade (15 Agosto 2013)

Che ciofeca di amante...:rotfl:
Non ce la posso fare...solo tu puoi pensare ad un precox come un complimento.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Agosto 2013)

Eliade;bt8935 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ciofeca di amante...:rotfl:
> Non ce la posso fare...solo tu puoi pensare ad un precox come un complimento.:rotfl:


kreti che non sei altro. la sua voglia era talmente tanta ma talmente tanta che non ha resistito alla guest super magica di Tebina. Eppoi dai. Ora ha lo stigma del...del...vabbè, però le ultime volte ha fatto fuoco e fiamme.
C'è il blog a testimoniarlo.
E ribadisco.
E' un precox complimentox.
:blank:

Invornitona

:blank::blank:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Agosto 2013)

ciao cara...ma proprio non trovi di meglio,senza offesa eh?dai retta a me,saluta il cervo del lambro(mattia)e nonno man,che brucia in fretta.ma attenta,io ho provato a chiudere e..altro che tromba d'aria di ieri.


----------



## Leda (15 Agosto 2013)

Eliade;bt8935 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ciofeca di amante...:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Agosto 2013)

Tebe;bt8937 ha detto:
			
		

> kreti che non sei altro. la sua voglia era talmente tanta ma talmente tanta che non ha resistito alla guest super magica di Tebina. Eppoi dai. Ora ha lo stigma del...del...vabbè, però le ultime volte ha fatto fuoco e fiamme.
> C'è il blog a testimoniarlo.
> E ribadisco.
> E' un precox complimentox.
> ...


E' una ciofeca comunque...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Agosto 2013)

Leda;bt8939 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:


 Quoto, nel caso il concetto non si fosse capito prima. :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Agosto 2013)

be' ma....



ti ha lasciata cosi'???

:incazzato:


o a fatto qualcosa per far arrivare alla meta anche te? :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2013)

Evviva certi precox.
Quando non sono sintomo di problema generalizzato, sono DAVVERO un complimento.
Mi ricordo una volta.
Potete crederci o no, me ne frego.

Al telefono, pciù pciù, poi le cose si scaldano... ho fatto in tempo solo a dire che avevo il segno del costume.. la pelle calda di sole ma le natiche e le cosce fresche e bianche come il latte e... opplà.

Il secondo è stato molto  più soddisfacente dal punto di vista fisico, per me... ma il primo... uao come mi sono sentita lusingata!


----------



## passante (20 Agosto 2013)

non saprei... ho smesso di leggere quando ho capito che non era lui ma solo tebe ad avere la maglietta aderente e il jeans sopra il ginocchio


----------



## Tebe (20 Agosto 2013)

passante;bt8954 ha detto:
			
		

> non saprei... ho smesso di leggere quando ho capito che non era lui ma solo tebe ad avere la maglietta aderente e il jeans sopra il ginocchio



Ma quanto sei kreti?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8953 ha detto:
			
		

> Evviva certi precox.
> Quando non sono sintomo di problema generalizzato, sono DAVVERO un complimento.
> Mi ricordo una volta.
> Potete crederci o no, me ne frego.
> ...


Grazie di esistere.
Esatto. Mi sono sentita LUSINGATA!


e fottetevi

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (20 Agosto 2013)

Alessandra;bt8942 ha detto:
			
		

> be' ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu non hai idea in che stato era di...come dire.
Eccitazione per ovvi motivi.
In paranoia perchè era in ufficio.
Sbalordito perchè praticamente gli ho schiaffato il latob (nudo) sui suoi pantaloni immacolati e con la manina facevo la rapace dentro i pantaloni.
E poi c'era tutta la questione mentale del fatto che ho c'era nell'aria e nella sua testa "il resto" che gli avevo "confessato"


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2013)

L'avrei vissuta anch'io come l'hai vissuta tu.......


Ma che te lo dico a fare:smile:




Risottolineo che a me Man piace e anche parecchio?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Agosto 2013)

...e il "resto" c he gli hai confessato ha fatto il suo porco lavoro nella sue fantasie erotiche...:up:


----------

